# What is your computers idle power consumption



## spixel (Jan 21, 2012)

My power consumption while in windows is between 65 and 105 watts depending on what im doing. It's usually around 80 while browsing in firefox and sits at 65 just after startup.

My spec

i3 2120 with stock cooler
6870
Asus P8Z68-V LX
Corsair vx550
2x4gb 1333mhz ram
Raptor X 150gb 10,000rpm


Would be interesting to find out what other systems use.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 21, 2012)

180 Watts idle, 450W peak while gaming!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

80W for desktop, 13W for laptop.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 21, 2012)

With all the peripherals unplugged/turned off, ~315W, according to my UPS.

With the peripherals plugged in/turned on, ~430W.

I have seen it hit ~775W while gaming.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

How can you know? Or did everybody buy a kill-a-watt when I wasn't looking?


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=P11VT3 with everything plugged into it, plugged into my http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BR1500LCD.

I am reading what the UPS says is the power usage.


----------



## spixel (Jan 21, 2012)

I use this

http://www.prodigit.com/img/product/2000mu-01.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> How can you know? Or did everybody buy a kill-a-watt when I wasn't looking?



yup. you can get cheap versions at supermarkets here in Au for about $30, every man and his dog has a power meter now.


i do everything i can to keep power bills low here, and it pays off rather well.


edit: hahaha, i have the same one as Spixel! i even need to use a UK to Au socket converter to make it work XD


----------



## spixel (Jan 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> yup. you can get cheap versions at supermarkets here in Au for about $30, every man and his dog has a power meter now.
> 
> 
> i do everything i can to keep power bills low here, and it pays off rather well.
> ...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 21, 2012)

153w with the monitor, 124w without.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

an interesting test for you guys who play with Vsync off: turn it on, and compare your power consumption in game.


----------



## spixel (Jan 21, 2012)

My monitor uses 33 watt on default settings, put the brightness down and its 18.


----------



## spixel (Jan 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> an interesting test for you guys who play with Vsync off: turn it on, and compare your power consumption in game.



Should it be lower or higher? Have you tried it.


----------



## Gzero (Jan 21, 2012)

spixel said:


> Should it be lower or higher? Have you tried it.



Would be lower, provided your graphics card can go over 30/60/whatever your refresh.


----------



## spixel (Jan 21, 2012)

Gzero said:


> Would be lower, provided your graphics card can go over 30/60/whatever your refresh.



Who has a monitor with a refresh rate of 30


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

spixel said:


> Who has a monitor with a refresh rate of 30



1080i HDTV's



seriously i'd rather let some of you guys test it and get back to me, i always find the reactions more interesting when people test it themselves


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jan 21, 2012)

My Belkin power thingy is hovering around 127 watts as I type and is about 120 at idle. Gaming can go over 300.
Power use has become of great concern to me lately. The escalating costs here of energy was a major consideration in going to socket 1155. I have my 1366 parts "collecting dust". I'm even considering putting together a system with a single GDDR5 GT 240 and a 32nm Pentium 1156 CPU as my mainstay system and only using this one for gaming sessions.


----------



## spixel (Jan 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> 1080i HDTV's
> 
> 
> 
> seriously i'd rather let some of you guys test it and get back to me, i always find the reactions more interesting when people test it themselves



I'll try it later. Have taken the monitor out and don't want to restart my pc. Would you get the same result by capping the fps with a console command?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

spixel said:


> I'll try it later. Have taken the monitor out and don't want to restart my pc. Would you get the same result by capping the fps with a console command?



anything that caps your FPS would work, yes. most telling is in older games where your FPS shoots up pretty high when not capped.


----------



## Maban (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm idling at 163W. About 550W while folding.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd say around 150w@idle. I have my whole powerstrip plugged in to my killawatt meter figure my.monitor draws 45w, speakers 15w, then the router and modem. 
Actually its probably less than 150 at idle. More like 130w.


----------



## mm67 (Jan 21, 2012)

My SB system uses 95 W without display, old i7-930 @ 4.2 Ghz uses 135 W.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2012)

Im going to have to buy one and see


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have no f**king idea. Anyone out there with similar specs and a Watt-O-Meter or something there? 

RE: V-Sync/FPS limit

All I know is that the temps are way lower with it on. Especially important in not exactly graphics-heavy games like NBA 2K12 and FIFA12 where they are needlessly making at least 200fps (and gets things warmer inside the case) with no fps limits.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 21, 2012)

Intel system 93w-120 idle ( with the old maximus motherboard it was 40-50w more ).

AMD system 95w using the onboard v card

i5 17" Laptop around 38w



Mussels said:


> 1080i HDTV's
> 
> 
> seriously i'd rather let some of you guys test it and get back to me, i always find the reactions more interesting when people test it themselves



Another i like doing is checking in game menu's.  For example Skyrim on my system will go to idle system usage when the journal is on.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 21, 2012)

With monitors and speakers on, just playing music, mine averages around 270W.  It uses around 900W with an intensive game like Civ 5.

Worst part is the Z-5500 speakers, which unacceptably draw 10 watts IN STANDBY.  I unplug them with not in use for that reason.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> With monitors and speakers on, just playing music, mine averages around 270W.  It uses around 900W with an intensive game like Civ 5.



... for real? that seems like far too much power, even for 3 monitors. i cant make my system break 600 with overkill synthetic tests.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> ... for real? that seems like far too much power, even for 3 monitors. i cant make my system break 600 with overkill synthetic tests.



I'll bring out the power meter and recheck - give me a min.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

oh you mentioned speakers too, i missed that. i have no idea how much power z55's actually use, never measured mine. i too shut them off at the wall when not in use, they draw a fair bit at idle, and they hum too.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 21, 2012)

speakers should draw fuck all when not at loud volumes (excluding idle power).... my sony HiFi uses 62 watts at idle.... and yet only draws 90 watts or less at decent volume with the bass up. it wont start pulling 900+ watts till the very last few notches as volume vs power consumption is exponential not linear. ( 1400s is the highest iv seen them peak at.)


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay, I re-measured my system with my Kill-A-Watt.  The idle number I stated was a little low and the load number was a little high.

Monitors (all 3): 133W

System (no monitors or speakers) (idle): 190W
System (no monitors or speakers) (load, Civ 5): 543W
System (no monitors or speakers) (load, Furmark): 633W

Z5500 (standby): 10W
Z5500 (on, nothing playing): 40W

So a reasonable number I'd be pulling playing Civ 5 with speakers and monitors on would be ~720W.  BF3 is probably more, I didn't check.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 21, 2012)

is civ 5 with or without v sync?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 21, 2012)

It's with VSync


----------



## Frick (Jan 21, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> It's with VSync



Whats the draw with VSync off?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 21, 2012)

Frick said:


> Whats the draw with VSync off?



It's much less, only 487W for the system (no monitors or speakers).  I don't know for sure why it's lower, but could it be because the game is CPU limited and VSync is just putting more load on the GPUs?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> It's much less, only 487W for the system (no monitors or speakers).  I don't know for sure why it's lower, but could it be because the game is CPU limited and VSync is just putting more load on the GPUs?



maybe you got that backwards, or some kind of game bug is interfering.


----------



## spixel (Mar 3, 2012)

Just changed my graphics card to an evga gtx 570 hd

i3 2120 with stock cooler
gtx 570
Asus P8Z68-V LX
Corsair vx550
2x4gb 1333mhz ram
Raptor X 150gb 10,000rpm

idle is now between 69 and 85. Slightly higher 'lowest' reading but for some reason its not as erractic as the 6870. perhaps it kicks into 3d mode easier.


----------



## sparkyar (Mar 3, 2012)

only 37w

i7 2600
gigabyte h61 usb3 
8gb ddr3 1333 (2x4gb)
1tb WD green
LG bluray

116w at full load when compressing with x264

using a cheap u$20 chinese power monitor (+1/-1 error)


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 3, 2012)

I only have my pc hooked up to my battery backup nothing else draws from it.

idel 110w

furmark 540-550w

prime 95 345w

combine test 740-755 watts

when i woke up it was cold as hell so my temps where 10 degc on cpu when i turned it on. Still stressing the cpu its only @ 38deg c.

anyone else have a system that goes over 750 watts?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 3, 2012)

My system as the following power usages:
Idles @ 165-watts
Full CPU + GPU load @ 350-watts
Full CPU + GPU load overclocked @ 450-watts

I have two monitors, a 22" and a 28" LCD with CCFL backlighting that consume a total of 100-watts together.


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dunno xd around 100watts xd i don't know about idle for my gtx275 xd


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a Core i3 2120 that spixel has.  Idles at 23-25 watts without a video card on an Intel DH67CF.  Add 12-13 watts per monitor with a video card(HD 7770).  Top end fluctuates between 140-155 watts if I am playing a game with dual 24" monitors hooked up.  I only game on one monitor.

My core i3 530, same story...about 25 watts on an Intel DH55TC(highly recommend for efficiency/stability).

My P2412H's use 25 watts or so and my Klipsch 2.1's idle at 12w.

So...Core i3 2120 on a DH67CF with two monitors hooked up? 47-48 watts at idle. 60 watts including speakers.  About 100w including monitors.

Best,

LC


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2012)

ive got to be close to the 850watts my psu is rated at, ive no meter, but im at the limits of what the psu can and will do its at that 24/7 folding any higher oc and my pc flatlines till reboot


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 3, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ive got to be close to the 850watts my psu is rated at, ive no meter, but im at the limits of what the psu can and will do its at that 24/7 folding any higher oc and my pc flatlines till reboot



You do realize doing that is putting your computer at risk? I would get a bigger PSU if you really think you're getting close to it or you might find that a new motherboard, CPU, or video card will be in your future if not all of them.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 3, 2012)

Phenom 2 555 x2 unlocked around 115w idle ( don't really use it for game so no max but seen it around 220w mark..

Intel Q9550  on a maxinus mobo 180-200w idle max 280-370w depending on game. How ever with the newer DDR3  775 mobo idles around 100w-120w.

i5 2500k 77w-120w idle and only seen it as high as 300w.

The intel setup were tested with the same HDDs\SSDs which is\was 6 in total as for the AMD setup has only 2HDD's installed.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 3, 2012)

Idle 70-80W.
Normal gaming 130-150W.
Stretching 180W.

CPU undervoltaged. Monitor off. Plus 50-60W when it's on.


----------



## pigulici (Mar 4, 2012)

-idle(+monitor) = 114w
-in winrar benchmark(+monitor) = 165w


----------



## specks (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm guessing mine is about 150W idle


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2012)

specks said:


> I'm guessing mine is about 150W idle



might as well guess 1.5W, go get a meter!


----------



## Melvis (Mar 4, 2012)

I hate to think what mine is =/


----------



## claylomax (Mar 4, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> It's much less, only 487W for the system (no monitors or speakers).  I don't know for sure why it's lower, but could it be because the game is CPU limited and VSync is just putting more load on the GPUs?



It happens to me with some games; power goes up with vsync on and down when it's off, it's supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2012)

Melvis said:


> I hate to think what mine is =/



high. 4870's didnt really have a working 2D idle.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You do realize doing that is putting your computer at risk? I would get a bigger PSU if you really think you're getting close to it or you might find that a new motherboard, CPU, or video card will be in your future if not all of them.



i do, in the short term ive downclocked a bit for longevity and stability, the corsair psu i believe, as your pointing out killed my q6600 and mobo due to lack of juice, ive a plan in hand to build a seperate psu(12v) just for my watercooling bits and then run them off that, but ive only got a massive torodial tformer(150Va) here so, i may have to wait till next payday as im still paying back santa:shadedshu 

corsair psu's rock though people i thought this a bad one but its safety features kept it alive and it does more then the 850 advertised im guessin


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 4, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> i do, in the short term ive downclocked a bit for longevity and stability, the corsair psu i believe, as your pointing out killed my q6600 and mobo due to lack of juice ive a plan in hand to build a seperate psu(12v) just for my watercooling bits and then run them off that but ive only got a massive torodial tformer here so, i may have to wait till next payday as im still paying back santa:shadedshu
> 
> corsair psu's rock though people i thought this a bad one but its safety features kept it alive and it does more then the 850 advertised im guessin




I have an 800-watt corsair PSU and I have no complaints. Nice plan though.


----------



## Gzero (Mar 4, 2012)

Mussels said:


> high. 4870's didnt really have a working 2D idle.



Yeah they do, its called knocking a few odd mhz off the gpu core and that's about it. 

Shocking how big difference there is in the modes on the 4890 in comparison.

Now to find a way to stop Flash locking clocks to media mode when it isn't even playing a video without disabling video acceleration. Would save a few £'s if it stayed in it's lower power state since no way does Flash need that kind of clock power.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 4, 2012)

With Cool and Quiet on, my idle power is 180w and with C'n'Q off is around 220w.
Please note that power consumption changes depending on room temperature and the inside temperature in the psu itself. My idle power can be 170w (C'n'Q on) after just booting the pc and after idling for two hours doing nothing the meter reads 180w-185w; the same thing done in the summer would give me these readings: 190w and after a while 210w; but this is on a hot summer day.


----------



## specks (Mar 4, 2012)

Mussels said:


> might as well guess 1.5W, go get a meter!



Meh. I'm not running a beast rig so its ok for me not to have a meter.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 4, 2012)

Desktop in system specs (everything but excluding speakers) = 266W idle... 450W gaming, 500W running Unigine Heaven. Seems highish..


----------



## AsRock (Mar 4, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Desktop in system specs (everything but excluding speakers) = 266W idle... 450W gaming, 500W running Unigine Heaven. Seems highish..



Yeah thats what my 775 Maximus was like ( just not that bad ) around 185-220w until i changed the mobo and idles dropped to about 120-135w with that cpu your using and around 150w with a Q9550.

Although was no 266w idle DAYUM..


----------



## trickson (Mar 4, 2012)

187w idle. My system is power hungry!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 4, 2012)

Idle


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 4, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Yeah thats what my 775 Maximus was like ( just not that bad ) around 185-220w until i changed the mobo and idles dropped to about 120-135w with that cpu your using and around 150w with a Q9550.
> 
> Although was no 266w idle DAYUM..



Well, my monitor alone takes up 100W of that, so the tower idle is really 166W


----------



## AsRock (Mar 4, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Well, my monitor alone takes up 100W of that, so the tower idle is really 166W



aah much better, yeah my HDTV takes 90w ..


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 4, 2012)

AsRock said:


> aah much better, yeah my HDTV takes 90w ..



That's not too bad for an HDTV. I can tell you my Plasma uses a lot more than 90-watts but the response time and contrast is absolutely amazing. Have to be careful with burn in, but I can typically wipe the screen if I don't let it go too long.


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 4, 2012)

According to Hot Hardware is 13w on my Zbox which i use most of the time.
I have no idea what my main rig uses.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That's not too bad for an HDTV. I can tell you my Plasma uses a lot more than 90-watts but the response time and contrast is absolutely amazing. Have to be careful with burn in, but I can typically wipe the screen if I don't let it go too long.



Whole reason i do not own a Plasma  but the power usage of them is dropping just not enough for my interest.

I don't to have to use 700w of electric just to play a game or any were near it haha..


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 4, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Whole reason i do not own a Plasma  but the power usage of them is dropping just not enough for my interest.
> 
> I don't to have to use 700w of electric just to play a game or any were near it haha..



The max power output of my 42" plasma is something like 250-watts and it depends on how bright the screen is, and honestly the picture quality is worth it and I got it for a great deal. Ghosting goes the way of the dinosaur with this display and because of how Plasma works, each pixel is its own light source so black really is black and white is very bright. No backlighting means bad-ass contrast.

I completely understand though because LED backlit LCDs use < 100-watts for displays of similar size, but you'll be hard pressed to find a similar contrast ratio (forget dynamic contrast crap.)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The max power output of my 42" plasma is something like 250-watts and it depends on how bright the screen is, and honestly the picture quality is worth it and I got it for a great deal. Ghosting goes the way of the dinosaur with this display and because of how Plasma works, each pixel is its own light source so black really is black and white is very bright. No backlighting means bad-ass contrast.
> 
> I completely understand though because LED backlit LCDs use < 100-watts for displays of similar size, but you'll be hard pressed to find a similar contrast ratio (forget dynamic contrast crap.)



my 24" uses 23W at default settings.

 as good as a plasma can be for quality, you gotta add on air con costs on top if you run it in summer, which adds to the running costs.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 5, 2012)

Mussels said:


> my 24" uses 23W at default settings.
> 
> as good as a plasma can be for quality, you gotta add on air con costs on top if you run it in summer, which adds to the running costs.



You should check out where I live again. AC usually isn't a problem and honestly, half of my apartment doesn't have AC and that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2012)

currently 5 watts


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> currently 5 watts



Laptop? I have a 13" Macbook Pro for work that doesn't even idle that low. You have peeked my interest.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The max power output of my 42" plasma is something like 250-watts and it depends on how bright the screen is, and honestly the picture quality is worth it and I got it for a great deal. Ghosting goes the way of the dinosaur with this display and because of how Plasma works, each pixel is its own light source so black really is black and white is very bright. No backlighting means bad-ass contrast.
> 
> I completely understand though because LED backlit LCDs use < 100-watts for displays of similar size, but you'll be hard pressed to find a similar contrast ratio (forget dynamic contrast crap.)



Hell no it could be picture perfect 250w is to just turn a TV on is worth it but of course imo . Gaming TV AV some thing else electric company going hit ya for it as a lot of places charge you even more after a certain amount..



Easy Rhino said:


> currently 5 watts



Ha my system turned of takes that lol..  And at least with Cyberpower UPS they do not tell you this you have to use some thing like a Kil A Watt and that will tell you what each things taking while turned off ( standby ).

We hover around 40w in the living room due to standby..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2012)

my laptop idles at 11-13W, incl screen.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Laptop? I have a 13" Macbook Pro for work that doesn't even idle that low. You have peeked my interest.



ipad 2 idling


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> ipad 2 idling



That isn't a computer, that is like saying my cell phone draws 500mA at 3.5 volts.


----------



## radrok (Mar 5, 2012)

274w  (without the monitors)


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 5, 2012)

Over-clocked idle:





Over-clocked fulled loaded CPU + GPU:




Courtesy of my 1500va APC UPS.

That is without my monitors, they add about ~100-watts between the two.
Edit: I also ran Kombustor (Furmark) with elevated priority with Prime95 right behind it to ensure max load.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2012)

jesus that seems high, i dont even load that high and i'm running crossfire


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That isn't a computer, that is like saying my cell phone draws 500mA at 3.5 volts.



not a computer? surely you jest. your cellphone is also a computer.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 5, 2012)

~120W is my typical idle sans monitor.  Without underclocking the GPU and CPU, it is around 180W.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 5, 2012)

Mussels said:


> jesus that seems high, i dont even load that high and i'm running crossfire



Games usually don't tax a computer 100%. Keep in mind that is with Furmark running with elevated priority and wprime running in the background, so the GPU, CPU, and Memory are running as hard as they can with both the GPU and CPU running overclocked.

We all know how much power AMD chips love to eat. Nom nom nom. Where is a picture of Pac-Man when you need it.


----------



## MikeMurphy (Mar 6, 2012)

6.8w idle, laptop

w/ wifi on and screen brightness third lowest setting   gigantic battery lasts me around 10 hours of real use.

The (Legendary) ASUS UL30VT.  Games well too, Core2Duo overclockable to 1.9ghz and Nvidia 210m switchable graphics.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 11, 2012)

borrowed a power meter from work and i was surprised at the result, idle mine draws 200-230 watts 
cnq off obv as its at 4.05cpu 3.2 nb 1800mem gfx idleing but in performance profile so one isnt turning off, I expected more given the two pumps and 13 120 fans plus main rig

at load i was taken aback ,500-650 watts absolute max loaded and about 550watts folding 100% on all available cores etc ,not bad though im doubting that meter a bit
base unit only


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 11, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> borrowed a power meter from work and i was surprised at the result, idle mine draws 200-230 watts
> cnq off obv as its at 4.05cpu 3.2 nb 1800mem gfx idleing but in performance profile so one isnt turning off, I expected more given the two pumps and 13 120 fans plus main rig
> 
> at load i was taken aback ,500-650 watts absolute max loaded and about 550watts folding 100% on all available cores etc ,not bad though im doubting that meter a bit
> base unit only



Was that with just the CPU loaded, or GPUs loaded as well, because if that includes the GPUs, that isn't unreasonable.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2012)

people always get thrown off because "oh, my PC wont run on a 600W generic PSU, therefore my PC must need more than 600W to run", failing to take into account that most cheap PSU's over-rate themselves and have their wattage available on the wrong rails (EG, heaps on 3.3V, crap all on 12V)


----------



## Lost Hatter (Mar 11, 2012)

*mhmm*

70-100watts idle 

201watts  Max load. 

According to my "Efficiency Vermont" Free wattage meter from CVPS

I used 3d studio max to bang on the CPU (100% all 4 cores) 119 watts
Then ran BF3 which hammers my GPU right up to 100% and CPU right around 75-90%.
 201 watts


Any good CPU/GPU benchmarks that push CPU and GPU to 100%? 


Most power company's will loan you one for a few months to test power consumption throughout your home. At no cost.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2012)

Lost Hatter said:


> 70-100watts idle
> 
> 201watts  Max load.
> 
> ...



i find OCCT's inpack x64 test + furmark (fullscreen since i have two GPU's) really hammers up the power.


----------



## Inceptor (Mar 12, 2012)

Total system (including monitor, speakers, and ADSL modem):

Idle  150-160W (120-130W case only)
Max Load 415W (Kombustor X-treme burn in + IBT "very high")


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 12, 2012)

Using Kill-A-Watt directly to PC PSU (no peripherals)

Idle = 185 Watts
Load (Crysis for instance) = 345 Watts


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 12, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Was that with just the CPU loaded, or GPUs loaded as well, because if that includes the GPUs, that isn't unreasonable.


 everything , both gpus loaded max plus cpu



Mussels said:


> people always get thrown off because "oh, my PC wont run on a 600W generic PSU, therefore my PC must need more than 600W to run", failing to take into account that most cheap PSU's over-rate themselves and have their wattage available on the wrong rails (EG, heaps on 3.3V, crap all on 12V)



if said to me , i Know cheap psu's are shit ,  i just honestly thought my pc needed more watts then my 850 corsair TX gives but at 650 watts max that clearly isnt the case, hmm i must just be ocin wrong in some way , i had thought mine was BSODíng beyond these stable speeds(cpu4 nb3.2 mem1800) due to my PSU


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> people always get thrown off because "oh, my PC wont run on a 600W generic PSU, therefore my PC must need more than 600W to run", failing to take into account that most cheap PSU's over-rate themselves and have their wattage available on the wrong rails (EG, heaps on 3.3V, crap all on 12V)



It surprises me how many people don't realize this. You get what you pay for.


----------



## radrok (Mar 13, 2012)

Also cheap PSUs will give you higher wattage reading on the wall, because of the poor efficiency.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2012)

radrok said:


> Also cheap PSUs will give you higher wattage reading on the wall, because of the poor efficiency.



this is true. when i went from OCZ (mid range) to corsair (high end, but similar wattage - 700W to 750W) i shaved about 40W off my systems load.


----------

